

Woman paid $1k+ to save 100 dogs from being eaten during a dog-meat festival - UniIsland
http://time.com/3929673/china-yulin-dog-meat-festival-rescue-cruel/

======
StavrosK
What's the difference between pigs, cows, sheep and dogs? Why is it okay to
eat the former but eating the latter causes outrage?

~~~
ssanders82
My understanding is that the outrage is over the method in which the dogs are
kept/killed. Some (many?) are burned/boiled alive to release
endorphins/chemicals which is said to enhance the flavor:

[http://www.nydailynews.com/entertainment/gossip/ricky-
gervai...](http://www.nydailynews.com/entertainment/gossip/ricky-gervais-
leads-campaign-china-dog-meat-festival-article-1.2259866)

~~~
StavrosK
Holy shit, yeah, that's completely unacceptable.

